# Call me out on my mistype.



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Reginer said:


> I am currently just a student.


Studying what? And planning to do what after studies?


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

defenseless said:


> Studying what? And planning to do what after studies?


An engineering course, although it isn't really from my will. After this I am intending to restart my progress by attempting to take some programming courses, learn a bit of art to make some video games or so. But I think some concepts from my engineering course can be used in those video games. Depending on how my videogames are received, I may start to work on a comic which I have planned or probably just go to do some job to pay my bills. But at least then I won't have regrets. Then from there I might attempt to study a bit of astronomy and try to get a profession of that course.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Reginer said:


> An engineering course, although it isn't really from my will. After this I am intending to restart my progress by attempting to take some programming courses, learn a bit of art to make some video games or so. But I think some concepts from my engineering course can be used in those video games. Depending on how my videogames are received, I may start to work on a comic which I have planned or probably just go to do some job to pay my bills. But at least then I won't have regrets. Then from there I might attempt to study a bit of astronomy and try to get a profession of that course.


Sounds like you're a bit all over the place with your plans. How old are you? Under or over 25?


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

defenseless said:


> Sounds like you're a bit all over the place with your plans. How old are you? Under or over 25?


Between 20 and 25.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Reginer said:


> Between 20 and 25.


I see where you're coming from with wanting to pursue art, game design, programming, engineering all together, /or/ just find any job that pays the bills, and then get into astronomy? But this sounds really annoying to me when I read it, which might just be further evidence to me being a xxxJ type. (thanks, your thread was a great use for typing myself)
But I guess you seem more like a xxxP type even though I was trying to press for xxxJ evidence from you.
Maybe you are an INTP and I failed you.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

defenseless said:


> I see where you're coming from with wanting to pursue art, game design, programming, engineering all together, /or/ just find any job that pays the bills, and then get into astronomy? But this sounds really annoying to me when I read it, which might just be further evidence to me being a xxxJ type. (thanks, your thread was a great use for typing myself)
> But I guess you seem more like a xxxP type even though I was trying to press for xxxJ evidence from you.
> Maybe you are an INTP and I failed you.


Well I have the INTJ tendency of wanting to be right all the time and I am pretty stubborn if I think I am right. 

Well yeah, a J type is a much better fit for you than a P. And this very method you used for verifying my type is an example of Te-Ni in action.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I have no idea but I hope you don't leave once you find out because your threads are always so thought provoking and I'd miss ya!


----------



## KatieLadyMoon (Sep 18, 2020)

None of us know you better than you know yourself. But if you’d like, you can search Funkymbtiinfiction + one of the mbti types and the blog gives a run down on each of the traits! That’s how I knew I was INFP, I checked how many traits I fitted from each of the types and that one came up with the highest score.

Which resonates most?


__
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F158687672020


__
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F159288307265


__
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F156875153135


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

KatieLadyMoon said:


> None of us know you better than you know yourself. But if you’d like, you can search Funkymbtiinfiction + one of the mbti types and the blog gives a run down on each of the traits! That’s how I knew I was INFP, I checked how many traits I fitted from each of the types and that one came up with the highest score.
> 
> Which resonates most?
> 
> ...


Those descriptions seem to mix MBTI and socionics together. Anyways based on those descriptions, INTJ fits me better. Which makes sense because I consider myself ILI in socionics.


----------

